# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Picking station, XYZ Robotics Inc., Allston, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - XYZ Robotics Inc.

en.xyzrobotics.ai/piece-picking

----------


## Airicist

Building a more versatile robotic picker

Premiered Feb 24, 2020




> Boston/Shanghai-based XYZ Robotics develops dexterous robotic arms that can change tools on the fly.

----------

